

Active-Active for Multi-Regional Resiliency - wanghq
http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/12/active-active-for-multi-regional.html

======
jwilliams
The one thing that stood out for me was the use of UltraDNS.

Does using UltraDNS preclude using CloudFront or similar CDN?

~~~
robszumski
UltraDNS must be the main way they do their own routing, per comments from an
ex-AWS engineer:

"Funfact, everyone here knows that Netflix is on AWS. That's a no brainer,
it's plastered all over the AWS site and the Netflix blog. However, if you
traceroute their IP space and check their AS numbers, you'll see they do all
their own routing. Obviously, this is done with Direct Connect."

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1e5o4p/iaman_exaws_eng...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1e5o4p/iaman_exaws_engineer_ask_me_anything_about_the/c9x59yg)

